# Colon Spasms and Right Side Pain: Doctor at a loss



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,I am at witt's end!







And I think my doctor has given up on me!!! *I do not know what to do: *I have been having lower right side pain in the area of the appendix off and on for years. I will go in the AM, but often feel like the BM is incomplete. By Mid afternoon, I need to go&#8230;.pressure is building up to go and usually passing gas. When I try to go, but nothing happens. I try a tap water enema (very small amount) to get things moving. It helps pass stool. But then&#8230;.my lower colon feels irritated and starts spasming. Then pain on lower right side begins. I begin passing smelly gas. Gas may build up , and I feel bloated and need to move my bowels again. Then I get the right side pain. I often can't even eat dinner since I am either feeling bloated or feel nauseated. I belch often as well. When I get lower right side pain I also get colon spasms and rectal spasms. These two areas seem unrelated to me but the pain comes together. Does anyone know if there a relationship to these two areas? I have just had a barium enema which found there may be inflamation at the site of the appendix or terminal ileum... Then my doc compared it to a CT Scan done a month ago, which looked normal in every way. So my doc said it is "JUST IBS". I am left hanging!!! He said to take Miralax and Xanax. Benyl for spasms. *Since many of you IBS'ers have more experience with this than I....does this sound like IBS? * I would appreciate any input! Many thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> does this sound like IBS?


To me it does.After a diagnosis is reached I find Dr's cannot be all that helpful as what helps each of us is different. Symptom management is reached via trial and error and usually is a combination of treatments working in concert. For example: dietary adjustments, supplements, relaxation techniques, medications etc>>>Pain or discomfort can be ANYwhere in the abdomen with IBS. And I find it can be in different spots simultaneously.Have you tried the Miralax, Xanax & Bentyl?? How did they work for you?


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Lower rigth is the cecum area where the appendice is.It look like a bloated cecum to me.Do you have any bladder prob.?


----------



## same exact problem (Aug 4, 2010)

ArtLady1 said:


> Hello,I am at witt's end!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## same exact problem (Aug 4, 2010)

I have almost the identical problem since taking the anitbiotic Cipro in 1996. I have hopeful news and also bad news. But a lot of info and would like to talk more with you. Will my emailpost on here? [email protected] I also go in the AM, have had swollen sensation on the right side of colon near appendix, constant urge to deficate which gets worse by noon and finally requires an enema - eventually after many years was diagnosed with tenesmus (constant urge to deficate but producing little stool) antibiotic-induced inflammatory bowel disease (pseudomembraneous colitis) levator ani syndrome (obturator muscle in anus went into cramp possibly due to rectocele being undiagnosed for so long and an inverted prolapsed uterus which was finally removed - had two surguries for rectocele and rectal prolapse - one in 98, one in 2007 - helped a little but did not cure - had to constantly do enemas to relieve the unbearable cramping which I believe was due in part to mucous plugs and pus (which was diagnosed by anoscopy) - of course I also had yeast - or rather overgrowth of yeast in intestine..like so many people... but of a specific kind. Finally, after 12 years, a brilliant doctor cured me of most of my symptoms by giving me DR peptide injections (8 shots over a six months period) - (A DR peptide is for Drug Reaction induced illness) I went from 100 symptoms, 79 pounds at near death's door to 130 glorious pounds and all 99 symptoms gone except I still sort of felt that "golf ball" sensation in rectum (the urge to deficate or pass gas still but not as constantly and severely as I had felt it before for 12 miserable years. For two years I was very very well and my rectum hardly bothered me but I recently became sick again and all the symptoms returned. I went back to the same brillaint doctor and he did a fancy blood test that takes months and months to come back from Oxford but it is worth it because he cured me once before (as no one else could). In the meantime I am researching chinese herbs. For example, Shao Yao Tang is for " damp heat in the intstines causing stagnation. Quite often may be triggered by food poisoning etc. that produes stagnation leading to "diarrhea" ?, pain and tenesmus (always wanting to go to deficate but not producing significant amounts of stool. This can cause difficult bowel movements, pus etc." I used to do coffee enemas (or take activated charcoal tablets by Requiem) when it got really unbearble especially in the afternoons because I felt so toxic - my right side so swollen as though it, the bladder and the uterus were all sinking. (In Chinese Medicine prolapsed organs like this are called "Spleen Chi Defieciency " and therre are treatments I am now looking into. I had previously lost my faith in Chinese medicine because I went to an acupuncturist who did not know about female and rectal disorders, prolapses, levator ani syndrome (the constant ugre to stool or pass gas) etc. Rectocele is sometimes very hard to diagnose and is often missed even by rectocele specialists and gyno's. Also some people have rectocele asymptomatically and others have it with very bad symtoms and it always feels like the stool or gas is stuck in the pocket and needs to be pulled out by enema or manually. There is also the Standford Protocal developed by Dr Wise who wrote A Headache in the Pelvis. He had the sensation of a golf ball in his rectum for 22 years but cured himself and works with a Urologist helping people with pelvic floor disorders. In any case - there is help out there - we just have to find it. I would like to talk to you more and hope you will respond if you get this.


----------



## same exact problem (Aug 4, 2010)

I also wanted to say that if you look up the definition of levator ani syndrome in Merke manual it will describe something similar to what you have described whether you have this specific syndrome or not. It talks about the patient having the constant urgett o stool or pass gas and then to gettemporary relief from passing stool or gas but in bad caes like ours only for a very sthort time. Years ago I would gt mayb only ten minutes of relief after a bowel movement. Now I get much greater periods of relief - sometimes up to five hours after a bowel movement. SO there's hope. The body can sometimes heal from seemingly permanent conditions. Walking slowly for a few hours wading in the ocean also helps my condition these days. The rectum spasms simply stop and allthe muscles begin to relax. This didn't help when I first got sick bu t it does now. I have learned of a lot of things that help me cope with it and have even had a few good year s even though I had four or five years that were complete nightmares every second of every hour of every day. You feel like you just want to jump out of your skin. It is very very torturous. But I'm just here to say there is hope and it can change and there are things you can do. Most GI doctors know very little about this and will just say its's IBS. IBS is just an umbrella phrase for many types of bowel disorders an di s in my opinion the lazy man's way out of not focusing in and finding out what's really going on - of course in fairness to the doctors these things are hard hard to diagnose. I had every stupid invasive test - upper gi series, lower gi series, barium xray, colonoscopy, endoscopy etc (all fairly normal showing a little gastroenterititus only) when actually the test I needed was a defagram. When I finally convinced a color recta surgeon to give me this test (after 10 years) the technician showed me: there's your problem right there. You could see right on the moving x ray how the rectum was clamping up and how part of the stool was getting stuck in the rectocele pocket. (I still had a little bit of a rectocele pocket even though i had had surgery for rectocele back in 1998). Doctors just didn't seem to listen when I tld them my symptoms and just ordered all the standard horrible test when what I really needed was a defagram (or defacagraphy test). I woould ask for that test before they make you do a whole bunch of other ones. Just keep talking about your incomplete evacuation and rectum and ask for that test if you want to see a picture of it in action.If there is a rectocele surgery might not cure it because the obturator muscle or levator muscle in the rectal area might be really tight by now. The Standfor Protocal developed by Dr Wise addresses these tight muscles with trigger point pelvic floor work done by physical therapists specializing in pelvic floor and rectal disorders. It helps a lot of people. But here's the thing: in my case the pus and fungus and sticky stools that I had constantly made the muscles keep tightening so all the wonderful physical therapy in the world could not cure me - it helped me temporarily but what finally really helped was getting my fungal, yeastal infection down and getting peptide treatments which help dissolve the blocks to healing.Once my whole body began to get well the pus and mucous and stickiness causing the stuck stools began to dry up and the pressure and urgency in the bowel was not so great. I went back almost to my healthy state prior to taking Cipro in 96 at which time I had had 3 normal bowel movements a day after every meal. I started pooping more throughout the day witout the constant strained torturous urge to go. But prior to the peptides and reduction of my yeast (which I accomplished by taking a product created by a guy who had Crohn's diseasd called fungal defense) the urge to deficate after the early moring bowel movement would get stronger and stronger as the day went on . By one oclock in the afternoon I felt as if my whole abdomen was exploding and the pressure on my bowel caused my entire nervous system to shake because the stool was backing up so to speak. I felt explosvely toxic. In the beginning I did not want to do enemas because some people said they were bad to do but later I began to do them regularly because it was just too unbearable to leave the stickystuck stool in there for another 24 hours till the next bowel movement. If there was no downward pressure it was easy to go without having a bowel movement but more often than not this was not the case -- and that stuff was just raging to get out and crying for help -- lol. God bless enemas though they are obviously not the permanent solution. PS I always tried to use water of good quality. A lot of tap water has too much chlorine in it and can be irritating. Some water in plastic bottles is also irritating. At one time I used distilled water from glass bottles and then later alkaline water from Kagen water converters in my water store. This water was not as irritating. Or spring water in glass bottles if you can find them or just filter your tap water with a cheap charcoal filter pitcher from Kmart or something. Maybe then the water enema will not cause spasms.In the beginning water enemas used to irritate me too but later when I tried coffee enema I got some real calming relief. But each person is different and tolerates different things. I also wanted to mention Kegels (exercise to strenthen the anal and pelvic floor muscles) were helpful to me to as long as I didnt strain when I did them. I try to do about 100 a day. This and taking small amounts of fresh korean ginseng helped my prolapsed rectum go back up and stopped the intensity of the constant but ineffective urge to deficate. Hope some of these things might help. I experimented cautiously with many things to find the few things that did help over the years. I wish you the best. If you have resolved your situation or have any tips for me please let me know.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to Pubmed.comand do a search for appendictomy irritable bowel i found some the other day,


----------

